# What breed am i



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

What breed is this hen? I just can't make a decision.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Production Red perhaps?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is what I was sort of thinking. She is not one of the RIR. Different body structure. Much deeper breast the the other RIR


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any idea about this one? the lady I got them from did not know for sure but said they were either brahma or RIR. The only one I was for sure about was the white brahma, as he has feet feathers.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Any idea about this one? the lady I got them from did not know for sure but said they were either brahma or RIR. The only one I was for sure about was the white brahma, as he has feet feathers.


I think the yellow one is a buff orpington and the brown speckled one is a speckled Sussex


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

JC17 said:


> I think the yellow one is a buff orpington and the brown speckled one is a speckled Sussex


The yellow one next to the speckled on is for sure an orp. He came from a distinguished farm, my only rooster. Thanks for the Sussex reference, it makes sense to me.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> The yellow one next to the speckled on is for sure an orp. He came from a distinguished farm, my only rooster. Thanks for the Sussex reference, it makes sense to me.


Yep, no problem


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Speckled Sussex 
This is ours. Henny Penny!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The first pic looks like my red sex link.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

She really is different looking. Deep broad breast, and she lays a lot of brown eggs.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes...red sex-link.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

So... She is a mutt? She is great, friendly, and awkward.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> What breed is this hen? I just can't make a decision.


The red one looks like our Golden Comet.


----------

